# Numbers of egg and sperm donors are UP!



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Latest figures released on 31st July by the HFEA show that sperm and altruistic egg donations are UP significantly.
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/3411.html

Olivia


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That's brilliant news.


----------

